# Hanging fixture from ceiling - drywall?



## PinoyBoy (Mar 14, 2008)

Have you tried looking into rigging up a bar either from the side or the back, so you have something to hang it on?


----------



## Capsaicin_MFK (Nov 15, 2009)

This. I use these for anything hanging from my ceiling.


----------



## BlazednSleepy (Aug 21, 2010)

It really depends on how heavy the fixture is. Do you know the weight?


----------



## londonloco (Aug 25, 2005)

I have 3 catalinaaquarium.com fixtures hanging from my ceiling, a 30", 48" and 72". I used two toggle bolts, with two chains suspended on one toggle bolt. The 48" has been up for years, never had a problem.


----------



## mistergreen (Dec 9, 2006)

If hanging straight from drywall, use the 'T' thing on the bottom left.









If you hit a wood beam, a regular screw will work.


----------



## fresh.salty (Jul 2, 2010)

I just screwed a piece of wood to the rafters and then attached the fixture to that, but it was a DIY hood/light and heavy.


----------



## londonloco (Aug 25, 2005)

I use exactly what Mrgreen posted, I thought it was called a togglebolt....


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

Use a toggle hook.


----------



## Aquarist_Fist (Jul 22, 2008)

Thanks for your feedback, everyone! Below is a picture of the anchors that came with the hook. Not sure how much I trust the illustration with those little wings spreading - the anchors aren't very long, and I'm not sure how cleanly they went in. One broke when I hammered in, and I had to replace it. The other one went in a little wonky. The fixture isn't very heavy - maybe about 10lbs.

hydrophyte, would you know where to find toggle hooks? Even though it's a light fixture (no pun intended), I'd feel more comfortable with a set of actual toggle bolts.


----------



## BlazednSleepy (Aug 21, 2010)

Iono those don't look too strong for a light. I think the butterfly anchors would have worked better.


----------



## IWANNAGOFAST (Jan 14, 2008)

this is how I did it. I drilled the plank of wood into the studs and then hung the light from islets that are screwed into the wood. Nice and secure.


----------



## willknowitall (Oct 3, 2010)

those screwed hooks can just snap off real easy



Aquarist_Fist said:


> Thanks for your feedback, everyone! Below is a picture of the anchors that came with the hook. Not sure how much I trust the illustration with those little wings spreading - the anchors aren't very long, and I'm not sure how cleanly they went in. One broke when I hammered in, and I had to replace it. The other one went in a little wonky. The fixture isn't very heavy - maybe about 10lbs.
> 
> hydrophyte, would you know where to find toggle hooks? Even though it's a light fixture (no pun intended), I'd feel more comfortable with a set of actual toggle bolts.


----------



## Aquarist_Fist (Jul 22, 2008)

Thanks for everyone's quick feedback. So, where would I get toggle hooks, or alternatively, what's a good way to attach a chain to a toggle bolt as shown in hydrophyte's picture?


----------



## BlazednSleepy (Aug 21, 2010)

Aquarist_Fist said:


> Thanks for everyone's quick feedback. So, where would I get toggle hooks, or alternatively, what's a good way to attach a chain to a toggle bolt as shown in hydrophyte's picture?



toggle hook butterfly anchor. They are the same thing. 

Take a look at my thread. It has all the parts I bought at lowes.
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/diy/161521-need-help-hanging-lighting-fixture-ceiling.html

That hook I found in the lighting department.

Instead of using the big S hook in the picture to attach the chain to the ceiling hook I got a quick link and used the smaller S hook to connect them to each other. You can see it in the pictures.


----------



## Aquarist_Fist (Jul 22, 2008)

Awesome, thank you so much! Very useful.


----------

